# weak point!



## progress 25 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi everyone basicly I am looking for quick tips or advise on bar bench press! this is my weakest excercise! I am at a sticking point of a mer 90kg for 6reps, I have set myself a goal to bench 100kg for 6-8reps for no other reason than self achivement, i weigh 72kg atm and I have been trainning for around 7months but only in the last 3ish months I have been using the bar before then I had been using just dumbels for chest which I found i was good at and can now do 40kg each hand for 10-12reps

any help guys cheers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

use a spotter try and get 90kg for 10 reps , add minimum amounts to bar .5kg do 3-5 reps no more , in that order.


----------



## progress 25 (Feb 20, 2011)

well trainning chest today been doin negative reps for the last 2weeks ! lets see if its improved my strength!


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

You could leave the bar alone for a while, go back to dumbells and other exercises, try something you normally don't do - then come back to the bar. Sometimes you need a bit of time apart for a relationship to grow.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

there are qite a few techniques you can use in order to bring your strength up

1. negatives as you've mentioned are great for muscle damage and initiating maximal growth response

2. rest pause. this is where you keep the weight the same on the bar do your normal set lets say you did 90kg for 6 reps wait 10/15 seconds and try for one or two more.

3. drop setting is very effective when used properly

4. using alternative exercises for the chest is also very good as you stimulate the use of fibres at different angles

all these methods will help


----------



## progress 25 (Feb 20, 2011)

update on todays effort in the gym, I tried 100kg for the 1st time on my last set and i got 4reps! with a spotter not ther yet but great boost and achivement for me lets hope i keep it up and dont go backwards now!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

progress 25 said:


> update on todays effort in the gym, I tried 100kg for the 1st time on my last set and i got 4reps! with a spotter not ther yet but great boost and achivement for me lets hope i keep it up and dont go backwards now!


well done buddy failure is not an option


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

uhan said:


> well done buddy failure is not an option


agree mate well done keep it up!


----------



## progress 25 (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks for the feedback ppl, im still a newbie to trainning so any advice / tips always welcome cheers


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/welcome-lounge/55663-complete-newbies-read-newbie-brain-dump-heaven.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/2444-tips-beginners.html


----------



## progress 25 (Feb 20, 2011)

just an upate done chest agen yest, sets exactly the same getting 4reps with a spotter with 100kg 'did feel like i had a lil more control this time tho!


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

good to hear any progress is positive and good for motivation, keep it up !!! well done


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

glad to hear that its improved ...just shows a little motivation goes a long way .

Before my roatator injury i was stuck on 110kg for around 2months,

5 WEEKS ago some1 mention floor pressing to me . obiously with a spotter, a few weeks of floor pressing. no joke when i went back onto regular bench my strength shot up, im now on 150kg for 6 reps.


----------



## progress 25 (Feb 20, 2011)

wow i like the sounds of that ! ha niceone


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

i would say try working on your tricep strengh,if you can lift 40kg on dumbells for 10 then i would say for your weight your pecks are quite strong,i have found with bench your triceps and maybe shoulders will probly give up first.


----------



## progress 25 (Feb 20, 2011)

Josh said:


> i would say try working on your tricep strengh,if you can lift 40kg on dumbells for 10 then i would say for your weight your pecks are quite strong,i have found with bench your triceps and maybe shoulders will probly give up first.


someone has recently showed me a new tri workout wich i love and can feel is goin to improve them, but to be honest i think my tris are stronger than my chest and ther doin most the work? i need to get the chest stronger n more solid, i can do 40kg weighted dips for 10reps which is mad considering my bench press isnt so strong.


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

I think you might be being to hard on yourself, 90kgs for reps at 72kg and only been training 7 months isn't too bad just keep at it and you should see it increasing .On a side note some people are built to be better at different things i have a training parnter who is 6.4 and can lift alot heavier on dumbells and me 5.10 can lift heavier than him on flat bench


----------



## progress 25 (Feb 20, 2011)

Josh said:


> I think you might be being to hard on yourself, 90kgs for reps at 72kg and only been training 7 months isn't too bad just keep at it and you should see it increasing .On a side note some people are built to be better at different things i have a training parnter who is 6.4 and can lift alot heavier on dumbells and me 5.10 can lift heavier than him on flat bench


cheers pal, i am fairly happy with my lifts just ther is so meny ppl in my gym that do more than that with ease! seems to be im below avarage! and its not for the lack of effort and hard work!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Your doing great dude..as Josh said yer being too hard on yerself,7 months isnt long training...a mate of mine is about 75kg and Ive seen him get 130 for 3 and 145 for 1 and hes been training for years. Pound for pound hes probably the strongest guy in my gym from the waist up...his legs are dreadful tho,very little power yet he had a sub 11 second sprint in the 100 meter one time. Everyone's got their strong points!


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

Front delts tended to hold me back on the flat bench. Get them up to speed and you should be good. If your struggling at the lower end of the rep. At the higher end will probably be weaker triceps imo.


----------



## progress 25 (Feb 20, 2011)

GolDeNGaTe said:


> Front delts tended to hold me back on the flat bench. Get them up to speed and you should be good. If your struggling at the lower end of the rep. At the higher end will probably be weaker triceps imo.


thanks mate you may have a good point ther because i dont tain my front delts that much at all reli because im told i dont need to being that you work the front delts on chest and shoulder days, maybe iv gone ott with this info and should add more front delt in my shoulder workouts!


----------



## progress 25 (Feb 20, 2011)

and just to update still at same strenght no improvemet as yet


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Start over head pressing

Strengthen your lats and upper back

Strengthen your tris

Keep benching


----------



## progress 25 (Feb 20, 2011)

update been on hols no gym for 13days eaten the most crap possible! plus drinks everynite! bk in the gym 2mora! will c ha


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

In my opinion, working on maximal strength helps with being able to bench for more reps. My reasoning is that maximal strength training (training in the 1-5 rep range) will open up more neural pathways, which basically means you can access more muscle fibres. Bear in mind this is a process and not a quick fix. So my advice would be to open your workout with a barbell exercise and work up to a 1-5 rep max for a good few months and watch your bench press sky rocket!!! :bounce:


----------



## treecreeper (Nov 12, 2010)

try some floor pressing for a few weeks also board pressing another good un  both them will help you smash thro your sticking points and your poundages will go up garanteed, keep enjoying your training mate and be happy you are doing good,


----------

